# Coversion Tools



## goldsilverpro (Nov 5, 2008)

Some handy conversions.

There are 29,166 troy oz in a US 2000# ton.
There are 231 cu in in a gallon.
There are about 16.4 cu cm in a cu in.
A cu in of gold weighs 10.17 troy oz.
One tr oz/gallon is about 8.2 gm/liter.
There are 32.15 tr oz in a kilogram.
A gallon of nitric will dissolve about 7# of silver or 2# of Cu, Ni, or Fe.


----------



## butcher (Nov 7, 2008)

gal liter	MilliLiter	Quarts	Pint	Cup	FluidOz
1 - 3.8	-3800-	4	-8	-16	-128
1/2	-1.89	-1800	-2	-4	-8	-64
1/4	-0.95	-950	-1	-2	-4	-32
1/8	-0.47	-480	-1/2	-1	-2	-16
1/16	-0.24	-240	-1/4	-1/2	-1	-8
1/32	-0.12	-120	-1/8	-1/4	-1/2	-4
1/64	-1.06	-60	-1/16	-1/8	-1/4	-2
1/128	-0.03	-30	-1/32	-1/16	-1/8	-1
1/256	-0.015	-15	-1/64	-1/32	-1/16	-1/2
1/512	-0.007	-7	-1/128	-1/64	-1/32	-1/4
1/1024	-0.0035	-3.5	-1/256	-1/128	-1/64	-1/8
- 
this was supposed to be in coloumbs and rows the dash marks were coloumb row goes but when I submit post it change how itwas written
dont know how to overcome this I am new to computers
These are approximate only 
A sheet I made up for myself if anyone my be interested, 
Remember approximate only and no guarantee its not got mistakes,
also the first time I done this kinda thing on computer.


1 teaspoon=60 drops = 5 cc =1/3 tablespoon=4.93 ML= 
1tsp=1/8 cup=1/16 pint=0.031 approx
1 square mile = 640 acre = 240 hectaacre
16 Oz = 1 pound
1Kg = 1000 gram
mile = 5280 feet
hand = 4 inches
chain = 22 yards
1 liter =1000 ML
1 Oz = 28 gram
¼ tsp = 1.23 ML approx 5 gram
1 tsp = 4.93 ML
1 liter = 1.057 Qt
pennyweight =1.555grams
1 troy ounce=31.103 grams (GOLD)
1hp/hr=0.746kw
1lb approx 454 gram
1 cup approx 240cc approx =250ML
1gram=0.035 Oz regular
100gram=3.5 Oz
500 gram =1.1 pound
1tablespoon=350 drops=3 tsp =15cc=15ML =1/2 floz =
tblsp=1/16 cup =1/32 pint =1/64 qt=15g
768 teaspoon=1 gallon
48 teaspoon = 1 cup
6tsp=1fl Oz


only approximate
edit maybe draw line at dash--to form coloumb ????? I dont know how to do this kinda thing, it looks good till I submit and it changes 
or dis regard this post?


----------



## butcher (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is a easy conversion tool also!


----------



## Chumbawamba (Jan 7, 2009)

Just use google. In the google search box, type something like "1 troy ounce in grains" and marvel at the magic.

Also works for currency conversions, i.e. "1 euro in dollars".


----------



## 2002valkyrie (Nov 24, 2009)

Am I missing something or is the Dwt. wrong? I was thinking that a dwt. was 1.555 grams. So the price for dwt. should be higher. Also I like the spreadsheet enough to use it regularly. I wish the $ ammount could be set by the user. Noxx could you post it in excel?


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 24, 2009)

butcher said:


> 16 Oz = 1 pound
> 1Kg = 100 gram
> mile = 5280 feet



Got ya..... :mrgreen: /I know that this was only misprint/
I am from metric land so I am lost in your oz, dwt and grains. Took me 3 years to start using pound. Mainly in a shops like pound of this half pound of that etc. 
1Kg = 1000 gram, or 100 dekagram, or 10 hectograms

quick reference:
http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001659.html


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 24, 2009)

I've used metric all my working life, but I also used troy and all the U.S. stuff. Being in the U.S. gold industry, I had to use them all daily. Some work better for some things than for others. I prefer the metric for volume and the U.S. system for distance and weight. 

For everyday things, it's hard to break away from what you grew up with. A lot has to do with learned visualization. It's hard for me to visualize kilometers, millimeters, kilograms, centimeters, etc. I find myself converting these to miles, inches or feet, and pounds in my head when I want to visualize them. It's sort of like converting a secondary language to your primary language in your head. 

For drawings and layout, I much prefer a ruler that measures in 10ths of an inch, rather than 8ths, 32nds, etc. Having grown up in a cabinet shop, though, I like the 8ths, 32nds, etc. for woodworking.

I have big problems with metric surface area. I can visualize amps/sq.ft., but have problems with amps/sq decimeter


----------



## AlanInMo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm a lbs guy also, here's a handy, online tool that I use frequently..  

:arrow: *http://www.scales-n-tools.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=34&zenid=tpm6spjo8k7n9gpoaboftifh10*


----------

